# First Time Soil Test - Help Needed



## smartbutpoor (Mar 12, 2021)

I got my S3M Soil Test results back from Waypoint for my cool season lawn (x-posting my lawn journal post). Can someone please help me decipher these and recommend a plan for soil amendments and fertilization?

*Front*



*Boulevard*



*Back*



Comments by Waypoint

*Bluegrass Lawn / Fescue / Cool Season Lawn*

 MAINTENANCE: Apply 0.75 to 1 lb N/1000 sq ft in March, May, September, and November. Adjust N rate and timing to accommodate climatic conditions and management practices. If lower maintenance is desired, the May application can be eliminated.
 Apply half of recommended phosphate in spring and again in fall.
 Apply recommended potash in fall. If the soil is sandy, apply 1 lb of potash/1000 sq ft in fall and apply the remaining potash in several smaller applications throughout the growing season.
 If the recommended amount of limestone is not incorporated into the soil prior to establishment, surface apply up to 50 lbs/1000 sq ft every 4 to 6 months until the recommended amount is applied

This is my first time getting a soil test. I am located in Ontario, Canada.

Can someone please help me understand these and help come up with a fertilization and soil amendment plan?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

You are low in potassium. Can you find potassium sulfate 0-0-50 or a fertilizer that has a good amount of potassium without phosphorus? Another potassium source could be langbeinite which has sulfur, magnesium, and potassium (KMag and SulPoMag are two brands of it).


----------



## smartbutpoor (Mar 12, 2021)

Virginiagal said:


> You are low in potassium. Can you find potassium sulfate 0-0-50 or a fertilizer that has a good amount of potassium without phosphorus? Another potassium source could be langbeinite which has sulfur, magnesium, and potassium (KMag and SulPoMag are two brands of it).


Thanks, @Virginiagal I will look for a Potassium Sulfate or a high-potassium fertilizer. Do other numbers look okay?

I also have Vigoro Slow Release Lawn Fertilizer (29-0-4) that I want to use for greening with Nitrogen. Can I continue using this as well?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes, you can use that for the nitrogen.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

smartbutpoor said:


> I also have Vigoro Slow Release Lawn Fertilizer (29-0-4) that I want to use for greening with Nitrogen. Can I continue using this as well?


Yes, you can use Vigoro (29-0-4) in conjunction with the SOP. But using Vigoro by itself will not yield you the additional potassium recommended.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Allturf.ca has an SOP (something close to 0-0-50) and will deliver. I just had some dropped off.

Note they're a bit backed up, it was over 2 weeks before my order came.

Also counter to waypoint's recommendation I've read multiple times that it's not good to apply potasium in the fall as it can lead to increased winter fungus growth. Better to apply in spring and summer.


----------



## smartbutpoor (Mar 12, 2021)

@Lawn Whisperer, yes, thank you, I meant to ask if I could use Nitrogen fert in conjunction with SOP/Potassium fert. @Virginiagal thank you very much for confirming.

@davegravy did you have to call or email allturf.ca to order? The website isn't very clear - I do see 0-0-50 and SOP mentioned on a page but don't see a way to order. Thanks for the note about potassium application - I will apply once now and then once in summer.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

I called


----------

